# Antler Shed Hunting!!!



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

I am new to this SPORT. I was wondering if its to early to start now or should I wait another month? Could use any tip's or help...even some of your experience's. I was out once a few days ago, when the snow was fresh and was able to trail 2 does, but no sheds.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

You may find some this early but your chances are lower because there are probably still a good number carrying them around. I do not do much of it but have heard of guys doing fairly well at it. I think it takes a lot of leg work. At this time of the year you will want to concentrate on food sources and stick close to them. It is sort of like regular hunting in that you will want to find their travel areas to and from bedding and eating since that is pretty much what they will be doing now. Hopefully some guys with more experience at it will hop in and provide some advice.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I can't wait! I shed hunt every year, and I have already found one this year. Although I was rabbit hunting when I found it. I would give it two more weekends before I will hit the woods hard. I have a buddy in SW oh and he went out yesterday looking for sheds, but saw three bucks with antlers still on. There are some on the ground but not in good numbers yet. Feb 1 is normally when i really get after them, and by the middle of feb to late feb most have dropped them. Bigger ones normally fall first though and it is tempting to go early and find them before other people do. 

Just curious, what kinds of areas do you shed hunt in around columbus? I am at school here and don't know the area real well to find any good shed hunting areas.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I think different people have different preferred areas to look. Some like bedding areas, some like feeding, others like in between. There's no wrong place to look. I've found one this year, in a neighbor lady's yard. I like to wait until it warms up a bit and I'm sure all the bucks have dropped. Usually in March or April, though you risk losing some to squirrels and other rodents. It takes a BUNCH of walking, and very often you'll find nothing. And don't be afraid to walk the same place multiple times. It's real easy to walk by one.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I was asking more like specifics areas, such as state parks or private lands. I have always had the most luck in bedding areas, although I don't find many big ones in bedding areas. I hope to change that though. There is no better feelings than stomping through the woods and finding that needle in a hay stack. I almost go up a tree every time i actually find one!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I use to hunt them every year till I had back surgery..
The best time to go is from now till very early April... The very best time to go is after a snow melt which makes the sheds standout much better... Areas to look are places that a shed is more likely to fall off such as fence lines where they jump over... bedding areas are not as good as the trails that lead to and from them... Thick cover will knock them off also... 
Best way I have found is to set up a trap... I pound 3 short pcs of rebar into the ground so that they form a triangle about 1 ft apart then I place corn and alfalfa in the middle section and check it every day or so... The bucks tend to knock off their loose antlers trying to get at the corn/alfalfa mix... Make sure that they have to work for the food source you use... You can also place chicken wire around it to help knock off the antlers but I don't use that technique...
Another way is to anchor a 5 gal bucket by staking it through the bottom to the ground and placing corn/alfalfa into it... 
Alfalfa attracts deer and is a good high quality food source... Corn keeps them interested...


----------



## zamoyer (May 24, 2004)

A guy I hunt with was up at Delaware and saw a buck that had already shed half of his rack.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for the info! It is always much appreciated to know when the antlers are falling and it sounds like they have started to drop them.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

... they tend to fall off when the nutritional needs are not being met meaning if your in an area where deer don't have allot of good food sources off they come sooner...


----------

